# CR123 vs CR123A?



## Ashton

This is probably a rather noobish question, but what's the difference between the CR123 and the CR123A batteries? These will be going in an Atek >200mw red-diode handheld laser. I went to batterystation and all I could find were CR123A batteries...


----------



## THE_dAY

they mean the same thing


----------



## Ashton

great! thanks. 

does anyone know if they still ahve the CPF specials? or are those gone now? I used to have the page bookmarked but I Cant find it now (2x reformats)


----------



## THE_dAY

its been moved to CPFM, here's the link:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=56067


----------



## chesterqw

CR123 is what happen when some fools decided to cut short the whole label by A letter...


----------



## Illum

CR123 equals CR123A
take note that CR123A does not equal 123A


----------

